# Google Nexus 4 phone discussion



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

This looks like its going to be a big seller so I figure it deserves a proper thread of its own. 

To kick things off, here's a spec comparison:



http://www.androidtapp.com/nexus-4-vs-galaxy-s3-vs-iphone-5-specs/


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

UK prices are £239 for the 8GB and £279 for the 16GB. And that is c-h-e-a-p for such a highly spec'd phone.

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_8gb


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

Full tech specs:
*Tech Specs*

Screen - 4.7" diagonal
1280 x 768 pixel resolution (320 ppi)
WXGA IPS
Corning(R) Gorilla(R) Glass 2
CPU
Qualcomm Snapdragon(TM) S4 Pro
Size
133.9 x 68.7 x 9.1 mm
Weight
139g
Cameras
8 MP (main)
1.3 MP (front)
Network
Unlocked GSM/UMTS/HSPA+
GSM/EDGE/GPRS (850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz)
3G (850, 900, 1700, 1900, 2100 MHz)
HSPA+ 21
Memory
8 GB internal storage (actual formatted capacity will be less)
2 GB RAM
Connectivity
Micro USB
SlimPort HDMI
3.5mm headphone jack
Wireless
Wireless charging
WiFi 802.11 b/g/n
NFC (Android Beam)
Bluetooth
Battery
2,100 mAh Lithium polymer
OS
Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean)
Sensors
Microphone
Accelerometer
Compass
Ambient light
Gyroscope
Barometer
GPS


----------



## Firky (Oct 30, 2012)

Wireless charging


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Oct 30, 2012)

No SD slot though ...

I heard it suggested that Google want to push people into using cloud storage.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 30, 2012)

£239?

Sold


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

£239 is pretty bloody good for a phone with those specs. 

Wireless charging is  
Lack of expandable storage is annoying but 16GB would do 

Thing is I don't (from the photos) really like the handset that much.


----------



## mack (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the Lg o2x which was and still is a great phone, solid build and good battery life. The LG support though was terrible, they only got around to releasing ICS the other day. So even though it looks like a nice phone with reasonable specs and a great price I think a lot of Nexus fans who've owned LG devices in the past will be thinking twice about this phone.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2012)

It really is outrageously cheap.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks interesting. Got a 2 year old Desire HD- contract just about to end - time for a change, and the camera is a bit poor on the HD.Want longer battery, better camera and ICS to use with USB OTG to copy from camera card.
_I can see four options._

1)Nexus 4. Good pricing, latest tech, shame you can't add memory. 16gig seems a bit mean if you want to hold a lot of music. I'm not really one to believe in the cloud, well not unless you have unlimited bandwidth.No word on battery life yet.
2)Motorola Maxx HD - HUGE battery life, way bigger than anything else. (Battery life on the Desire HD has always annoyed me) Some reviews say the camera isn't too good - but what that means in practice I don't know. Motorola (Google?) haven't given this phone much publicity and it's not yet out in the UK. http://www.motorola.com/us/consumer...Y-MOTOROLA/m-DROID-RAZR-MAXX-HD,en_US,pd.html
3) Something else...?
4)Sim only, keep current phone, spend the rest on a holiday/fun/savings/something-less-materialistic-than-a-phone. Get a work discount on o2 - So you can have a decent SIM only deal for £10/month.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> £239 is pretty bloody good for a phone with those specs.
> 
> Wireless charging is
> Lack of expandable storage is annoying but 16GB would do
> ...


 
£239 is for the 8GB, but the slightly higher price of the 16GB one is still cheap!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> £239 is for the 8GB, but the slightly higher price of the 16GB one is still cheap!


 
Ah yes, I meant £279 as I find currently 8GB is _just about_ okay for me. 
Still reasonable off contract.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 30, 2012)

I would guess that if you're patient a 32gig version will appear in a few months, for the price of the 16gig, much like the 7.


----------



## magneze (Oct 30, 2012)

Worth noting that the wireless charger is extra.


----------



## mack (Oct 30, 2012)

mincepie said:


> I would guess that if you're patient a 32gig version will appear in a few months, for the price of the 16gig, much like the 7.


 
I'd wait as well for any teething problems to be ironed out and like you say an improved version + version


----------



## DieselBar (Oct 30, 2012)

mack said:


> I'd wait as well for any teething problems to be ironed out and like you say an improved version + version


 
Not so sure it will happen like the 7, it seems to be a re-branded slightly crippled LG Optimus G, its amazing how they are selling it for that price


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselBar said:
			
		

> Not so sure it will happen like the 7, it seems to be a re-branded slightly crippled LG Optimus G, its amazing how they are selling it for that price



It is a bit samey eh? Worse design that the i5 or S3 but a lot cheaper if those prices are (as I guess) off contract.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's an improvement on the already great Galaxy Nexus. No SD slot in keeping with its predecessor was expected. It was a major concern for me at the time I got the Galaxy Nexus but I can honestly say I don't need one. With everything going cloud its less and less of an issue. No LTE is also a non issue, HSDPA+ is plenty fast enough for email/web, internet radio/streaming etc.

Techcrunch were laying into Google for leaving out LTE but they're wrong on this one. Google have left the right things out and produced a bargain phone here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2012)

> I heard it suggested that Google want to push people into using cloud storage.


 
Expandable storage isn't that big a deal at all tbh...


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 1, 2012)

What size sim does it take?

e2a internet suggests microsim.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Expandable storage isn't that big a deal at all tbh...


 
For phones, as long as they've got at least 16 gig, I'd agree.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> For phones, as long as they've got at least 16 gig, I'd agree.



Do any decent phones even come with 8 gigs these days?


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 1, 2012)

This one does.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Do any decent phones even come with 8 gigs these days?


 
iphone 4?


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2012)

The reviews for this phone are all supposed to drop tomorrow, a taster here ...http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/01/initial-impressions-of-the-nexus-4-raising-the-bar-for-design-materials-and-build-quality/

There is just so much great technology coming out now it's getting impossible to keep up!

The new android camera apk is floating around now which enables you to take "sphere" photos, like on google street view, I stuck it on my htc with a bit of fiddling around and it works just great.

I'm just downloading a system dump of the N4 now, gonna try and install in the new clock app.

XDA forum here http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1907

If the reviews are good I can see myself getting the 16gb.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 2, 2012)

mack said:


> The reviews for this phone are all supposed to drop tomorrow, a taster here ...http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/1...e-bar-for-design-materials-and-build-quality/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Definitely wait for the reviews, I reckon. My current phone is an LG and in theory it's perfect for me. It was the fastest Android when it was released, 4" screen, removable battery, SD card, looks and feels great, etc., etc. But there's been so many problems with it, on both the hardware on software* side that I thought I'd never get an LG again, and would only get Nexus phones from now on. And then the next Nexus is an LG 

Problems: random reboots, overheating and freezes (requiring a battery pull) - These might all be related. Battery life terrible - Common to a lot of smartphones, so might not be something to hold against LG specifically. Released with Froyo, but LG promised to update to Gingerbread "within a month". I believe it took something like 10 months. Ice Cream Sandwich was available for updates on the 30th of October this year - A whole year after its release, and already two versions of Android behind (being a Nexus phone solves this issue completely, though).

edit: I mean wait for user reviews.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Techcrunch are now acknowledging that leaving out LTE makes 'total sense'! Make your minds up. They still don't get it on leaving out an SD Card slot though.

Look, it's a £239 phone (even cheaper at $299/£187ish in the US). It has a great processor, decent camera, works in virtually all countries on GSM/HSPA+. Comes fully unlocked, vanilla Android with no carrier, manufacturer bloatware. What's not to like?

The great thing about the Nexus range is that they're not made carrier/territory specific. Unlike, say the Galaxy S2 which has various international variants. Eg. my wife's S2 from the UK doesn't do 3G in the US because they bought out a different version here designed to run on its network frequencies. The Nexus basically does away with this and includes all GSM frequency bands. It's one phone, one flavour. No needless costly extra gumf.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Also, leaving out LTE does make perfect sense right now, unless you're into paying EE £36/month for a whole 500MB at it's cheapest rate. Enjoy that super fast speed while your data bundle lasts.

And, since the UK won't be getting voice over LTE any time soon (Verizon still don't have it in the US), you can forget about running an efficient battery as it will have to keep switching down to 3G to make voice calls.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2012)

Gizmodo are spreading the love: http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/11/google-nexus-4-review-yes-you-want-this-phone/


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm due an upgrade after xmas, reckon I'll get the N4.... looks almost too good to be true tbh!


----------



## Firky (Nov 2, 2012)

You probably will get a good deal on contract with the phone being so cheap


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd expect you'd get it free on contract. As ever, you'd be better off over time buying outright.


----------



## Chz (Nov 4, 2012)

I saw the specs and thought "Meh.", but then the price!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2012)

Chz said:
			
		

> I saw the specs and thought "Meh.", but then the price!!



Yup. Not spectacular but I could probably buy it off contract.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> I saw the specs and thought "Meh.", but then the price!!


 
Since when does a phone with a 4.7-inch HD IPS+ Corning Gorilla Glass 2 screen with a resolution of 1280×768, a quad-core Snapdragon S4 Pro chip and a 8 MP camera running the very latest version og Android get filed under 'Meh' for specs?!!!


----------



## Chz (Nov 4, 2012)

Since it's 6 months too late to market to be impressive. You expect the new to be *better*. It's not except for the price.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> Since it's 6 months too late to market to be impressive.


How many phones have a better screen than this? Or a more powerful CPU?

And then there's the price.....


----------



## Chz (Nov 4, 2012)

The top-selling phones in the country do. (S3 and iPhone5)
Admittedly, the screen is debatable on the i5 due to Apple being so frickin' obtuse on the size but the quality of the screen is certainly better. If you don't see the price, it's just not very impressive. Certainly good, but as I say you expect more so long after the One X and S3 launched.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Chz said:


> The top-selling phones in the country do. (S3 and iPhone5)
> Admittedly, the screen is debatable on the i5 due to Apple being so frickin' obtuse on the size but the quality of the screen is certainly better.


So rather than being 'six months too late' it actually matches the recently launched iPhone5 in many respects?


----------



## Chz (Nov 4, 2012)

It matches it in having a bigger, but poorer screen. I can't really see anything else it matches it in. And I don't even like iPhones. Plus most of the iOS/Droid people have made their minds up at this point. It only really bears comparing to the other Android phones.

Edit: Much like with the iPad, there isn't really any question that Apple's taken the opportunity to launch in a different window and have the best CPU/GPU combo out there.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

Best thing about Android and Apple is neither choose to do their phones in the hideous primary colours that adorn Windows phones.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 5, 2012)

It reminds me a lot of the orange san francisco/zte blade, in that for what it is, it's a bargain. It's not the prettiest, or the snappiest, but it's well worth the price. Especially as you don't need to faff about unlocking it, rooting it etc.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> It matches it in having a bigger, but poorer screen.


You think punters are actually going to notice a 3% difference in pixel density? Really?
Or do you think perhaps they might be far more likely to notice the significantly higher screen resolution of the Nexus 4 (768 x 1280 px vs 640 x 1136 px)?

You might find this comparison enlightening. The Nexus outperforms the iPhone 5 in several categories (and vice versa) *: *http://versusio.com/en/apple-iphone-5-64gb-vs-lg-nexus-4


----------



## Greebozz (Nov 5, 2012)

Each to their own, but no company is going to get a penny out of me if they don't include an Sd card slot. There's no reason for them not to, it's just bloody-mindedness.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 5, 2012)

Greebozz said:


> it's just bloody-mindedness.


 
No, it's about keeping the handset cost down, the battery efficient, and not needlessly supporting a system that's continually being made redundant by increasingly accessible cloud storage options. It's forward thinking, basically.


----------



## Firky (Nov 5, 2012)

Greebozz said:


> Each to their own, but no company is going to get a penny out of me if they don't include an Sd card slot. There's no reason for them not to, it's just bloody-mindedness.


 
I am never buying a netbook; there's no DVD drive


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 6, 2012)

Isn't it very close to the LG Optimus G ?
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/lg-optimus-g-sprint-1106666/review

If so you'll probably have to put it in dual core mode to get decent battery life. 

The lack of an SD slot or 32gb model is very short sighted.  For example, it looks like it's going to be an awesome gaming device.  But heavy duty Android games like Asphalt 7, or Modern Combat take up between 1 and 2 gb of space. 

I'm not entirely convinced about cloud storage.  But then again I have a patchy connection to the 'net in some of the streets around my flat in Streatham Hill, and I travel on the underground...


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> You think punters are actually going to notice a 3% difference in pixel density? Really?
> Or do you think perhaps they might be far more likely to notice the significantly higher screen resolution of the Nexus 4 (768 x 1280 px vs 640 x 1136 px)?
> 
> You might find this comparison enlightening. The Nexus outperforms the iPhone 5 in several categories (and vice versa) *: *http://versusio.com/en/apple-iphone-5-64gb-vs-lg-nexus-4


Am I supposed to take that seriously? That's a horrible comparison, even ignoring the factual errors.

And by screen quality, I meant colour fidelity and contrast which have always been a strong point on the iPhone screen. That being said, I have heard very nice things about the Optimus G's screen so as long as they've not cut a corner there it should be close enough. The resolution is irrelevant - close enough to be equal (once you figure in Google's bizarre insistence on having no hardware keys and taking up screen space for them), and it's not like there's another option on the iOS side.

It's a good phone. It's just that in the past the Nexus line has been Google trying to show off best-in-class to their partners to try and emulate. This is a break from that.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think the Galaxy Nexus was ever best-in-class.

The Nexus 4 has just about everything I need, has fixed the things I don't like about the Galaxy Nexus and has left out all the stuff I'm not bothered about all for an amazing price. Assuming it's not an absolute turkey on the reliability front I'm getting one.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

Chz said:


> Am I supposed to take that seriously? That's a horrible comparison, even ignoring the factual errors.


I'm still waiting for you to explain why the Nexus 4 has a "poorer screen." From all the reviews I've read, it's got a very good screen indeed.

In fact, Engadget describe it as "one of the best you can get."


> Additionally, its WXGA resolution translates into a pixel density of 320ppi, but its RGB subpixel arrangement means it actually packs more of a visual punch than the PenTile Super AMOLED HD screen on last year's Nexus. There's less pixelation -- if that's even possible -- and the viewing angles are fantastic, providing us better opportunities to read articles and watch movies than most other devices we've used. Also, it's one of the nicest displays we've ever viewed in the midday sun. We could see everything clearly at right around 50 percent brightness, and it was still at least relatively easy to read with the settings down to about 30 percent.
> 
> *This panel is one of the best you can get right now*, and is on par with the 720p displays we've played with on the One X and Samsung Galaxy S III. It ranks in between those two competitors when it comes to color saturation. The darks are as dark as you'll see on the One X (but less than the GS3), and the whites are brighter than on either rival phone. We also noticed that the Nexus shows off the darkest reds and magentas, as well as the lightest greens and yellows. As a result, your viewing experience may differ slightly from other 720p displays, but we've been very pleased with what we've seen on the Nexus 4.
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/02/nexus-4-review/


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> Isn't it very close to the LG Optimus G ?
> http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/lg-optimus-g-sprint-1106666/review
> 
> If so you'll probably have to put it in dual core mode to get decent battery life.
> ...


 
There's some misunderstandings on this thread.  I'll start with yours.  Firstly, a quad core processor, in theory (pdf), will make the battery last longer.  So there would be no reason to use "dual core mode", even if it were possible.  Is it even possible?  I've never heard of such a thing in Android and there's no mention of it in the link you provided.  In fact, the link praises the battery life of the LG OG.

Secondly, the Nexus range are not really consumer devices.  They were intended for developers, which is the reason they come with unlocked bootloaders.  The mobile manufacturer skins (Sense, Touchwiz, etc.) slowing down OS updates has increased interest in the Nexus range amongst non-developers.  So we're in a strange hybrid situation where the phones are lacking some of the things a full-fledged consumer device would have (removable storage/higher capacity - which aren't needed if you're just using the N4 as a dev phone) but the other specs and the price are drawing in a wider range of customers (same with the N7).  

There are other, technical, reasons why an SD card is not included in Nexus devices which are explained here



skyscraper101 said:


> It reminds me a lot of the orange san francisco/zte blade, in that for what it is, it's a bargain. It's not the prettiest, or the snappiest, but it's well worth the price. Especially as you don't need to faff about unlocking it, rooting it etc.


 
It is nothing like the Orange San Francisco.  The SF was a budget device.  This has top of the range specs, and is only cheap because Google are subsidising it as they do all Nexus phones.  This will have one of the fastest processors, the most RAM and one of the best screens of any mobile ever.  I don't see how that can be compared to the SF in any way.

Also, "not the snappiest"?  You've never used it, so I don't see how you can say that.  And every review I've read says it is blistering fast, with no lag anywhere.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> There's some misunderstandings on this thread. I'll start with yours. Firstly, a quad core processor, in theory (pdf), will make the battery last longer. So there would be no reason to use "dual core mode", even if it were possible. Is it even possible? I've never heard of such a thing in Android and there's no mention of it in the link you provided. In fact, the link praises the battery life of the LG OG.
> 
> Secondly, the Nexus range are not really consumer devices. They were intended for developers, which is the reason they come with unlocked bootloaders. The mobile manufacturer skins (Sense, Touchwiz, etc.) slowing down OS updates has increased interest in the Nexus range amongst non-developers. So we're in a strange hybrid situation where the phones are lacking some of the things a full-fledged consumer device would have (removable storage/higher capacity - which aren't needed if you're just using the N4 as a dev phone) but the other specs and the price are drawing in a wider range of customers (same with the N7).
> 
> There are other, technical, reasons why an SD card is not included in Nexus devices which are explained here


 
Sorry should have posted up this review http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/beauty-and-brains-the-lg-optimus-g-reviewed/

"But before we get to the benchmarks, it's important to note that the Optimus G has two different operating modes. There's the standard mode, which engages all four processing cores and automatically adjusts performance based on the task at hand, and there's "Eco mode," which pulls the reins back and only uses two of the four cores. "

"There is a catch, however: to achieve these results and get the most out of the phone, you'll want to stick to Eco mode and keep the display at a moderate brightness level. When we did the battery tests in normal mode, with the brightness on almost full, the phone lost about 10 percent of its charge every 15 minutes. In tests where video was streamed for an hour and a half, with the brightness and sound all the way up, the device lost about 40 percent of its charge. However, once the brightness and sound were dialed down about halfway, the system became much more efficient, and the battery went down only 20 pecent in the same time period.
In Eco mode, the battery life only dropped down about 20 percent in with brightness and volume cranked all the way, and once we brought both settings down to 50 percent, it only lost 15 percent in that same time period."

Secondly don't android developers utilize/test the apps to sd function that's been in android 2.2 and higher? I would have thought that would be a fairly core bit of functionality to include in an app, to maximize it's compatibility with older, and low and medium range android phones.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> Sorry should have posted up this review http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/beauty-and-brains-the-lg-optimus-g-reviewed/
> 
> "But before we get to the benchmarks, it's important to note that the Optimus G has two different operating modes. There's the standard mode, which engages all four processing cores and automatically adjusts performance based on the task at hand, and there's "Eco mode," which pulls the reins back and only uses two of the four cores. "
> 
> ...


 
That review says it'll last until the next morning if you use the eco mode, which is pretty good compared to most phones about, but I'm a charge every night guy (I suspect most people are?) so I wouldn't be purposefully underpowering the phone in order to squeeze half a days charge out of it (nice to have for an emergency I suppose).  This looks like a Nexus UI (LG's manufacturer skin) feature as well, so there'll be no way to do that on the N4.  It's charge every night whether you want to or not!

One of the reasons App2SD exists was that not all the internal memory advertised was available to phones, as it was often partitioned so you could save music/pics.  That's one of the 'technical reasons' mentioned in my link above, and so it should be less of an issue (if the manufacturers follow the guidelines).  I agree it could be/probably is overlooked by devs, though.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, leaving out LTE does make perfect sense right now, unless you're into paying EE £36/month for a whole 500MB at it's cheapest rate. Enjoy that super fast speed while your data bundle lasts.
> 
> And, since the UK won't be getting voice over LTE any time soon (Verizon still don't have it in the US), you can forget about running an efficient battery as it will have to keep switching down to 3G to make voice calls.


 
Just checked out the EE plans. They're having a laugh at those prices and not having an unlimited (or at least >8GB) plans.
Fail imo.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> It is nothing like the Orange San Francisco. The SF was a budget device. This has top of the range specs, and is only cheap because Google are subsidising it as they do all Nexus phones. This will have one of the fastest processors, the most RAM and one of the best screens of any mobile ever. I don't see how that can be compared to the SF in any way.
> 
> Also, "not the snappiest"? You've never used it, so I don't see how you can say that. And every review I've read says it is blistering fast, with no lag anywhere.


 
I was referring to price/worth. Not performance. I know its fast.

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Firky (Nov 6, 2012)

Bought an iPhone because I couldn't wait for the Nexus 4.

Returning said iPhone after 9 hours of owning it because it keeps dropping the wifi connection. A known problem according to the hundreds of references to it on hte Apple forums. 

Another nail in my Apple wood coffin.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Nexus 4 will compliment your Nexus 7 much better. Not to mention syncing apps and data more effectively.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was referring to price/worth. Not performance. I know its fast.
> 
> Doesn't matter.


 
Fair point; it is similar in that respect.  It's the top of the range Orange San Francisco


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

The Nexus 4 takes awfully good videos.

Oh, and here's a review.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2012)

editor said:


> The Nexus 4 takes awfully good videos.
> 
> Oh, and here's a review.




Why the fuck did they have to ruin it by putting a glass back on it?

As much as I want this phone, that might be thing that stops me buying it. I drop my phone so often that this would look terrible within a week.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wait..what. Did he just say the battery *CAN'T* be removed at 2:18?

Why the frig do that? They're veering right into apple design thinking there. Glass back too. Not necessary, prone to cracking - as the vid demonstrates. Not good.

Did the iphone 4 not teach them anything?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Does seem a shame. 

The glass back does not bother me as I always get a case. It does seem pointless though, how is that a benefit? Easier to scratch/crack and surely more slippery? 

Battery is more annoying. Again it does not bother me personally as I got a portable charger. 

Those two items are about £35 though, so a big mark up on the phone price.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a case for the Galaxy Nexus but it just added bulk. In the end I ditched it. It doesn't have glass anyway, and if the back ever cracked the cheap plastic would be pennies to replace. Also, I'd sooner get a second battery than a portable charger. In fact, you can get two batteries and a charger, for a tenner on eBay. Bargain.

Non removable battery though. Why?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2012)

I have got used to a case and extra bulk. It is annoying at times but I smash a lot of phones  

Ten quid for a charger and batteries is a bargain but I am not getting cheap batteries again.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

The N4 is going for €600 in countries that haven't got Google Play.


http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/lgs-nexus-4-price-tag-leaves-european-shoppers-fuming-50009689/


----------



## thriller (Nov 9, 2012)

why the fuck you care about removing the battery? cant see the issue here?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2012)

thriller said:


> why the fuck you care about removing the battery? cant see the issue here?


Because it's easier to keep a small, cheap back up battery or two in your pocket/bag than lug about cables and chargers.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

People don't love standing in a queue for 3 hours at Glastonbury to charge their phone?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I presume there will be a hard reset option on the phone then if there isn't a removable battery.


----------



## Firky (Nov 9, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I presume there will be a hard reset option on the phone then if there isn't a removable battery.


 
There is on the N7.


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Wait..what. Did he just say the battery *CAN'T* be removed at 2:18?
> 
> Why the frig do that? They're veering right into apple design thinking there.


And that would be a bad thing? Google doesn't approve of SD card slots and removable batteries, and they've encouraged all their partners to follow suit. Android is likely to drop support for SD cards in the next big release anyhow.

I don't get the battery worries myself. There are plenty of battery packs that plug into the micro-USB socket, frequently even integrating a solar charger. The more popular phones even have ones that fit to the phone for added cool factor, but I'd be fine for a nice, long cable. Added bonus of not having to reboot the phone to swap batteries.


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2012)

I've never met anyone who carries around "cheap back up batteries" for a phone. For a camera, yeah, when doing photography with a big DSLR. But a phone? When I go abroad take a flipping charger, hardly going to take up massive space in the luggage


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2012)

thriller said:


> I've never met anyone who carries around "cheap back up batteries" for a phone.


Never go to festivals then?

Still, if you actually prefer carrying around bulky back up chargers and all the associated leads, then that's your call.


----------



## thriller (Nov 10, 2012)

Chargers are not bulky. And how often do people go festivals?


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2012)

thriller said:


> Chargers are not bulky. And how often do people go festivals?


Or long daytrips. Or camping trips. Etc etc.

And charger + leads are a lot bulkier than a battery.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Have to agree with editor here. How is having to carry a more expensive portable charger which you need to plug into your phone if you need extra power preferable to a couple of pre charged batteries which you can slip in your pocket?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyway, regardless I don't like this move. It smells of wanting to control their own battery market, apple style.

Perhaps they're just making it hard to replace the battery so more people will just get a new phone. Or its part of the deal with LG. Make a cheap phone and we'll control the battery market for you to get a slice of.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 11, 2012)

£40 for an extra 8gb of memory.


----------



## Chz (Nov 11, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have to agree with editor here. How is having to carry a more expensive portable charger which you need to plug into your phone if you need extra power preferable to a couple of pre charged batteries which you can slip in your pocket?


Because chargers _aren't_ more expensive than batteries and you only need one of them for a week instead of 5 batteries.

And the battery market is vanishingly small compared to all the other phone accessories (because most people don't need them). Why on earth would anyone want to control it?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 11, 2012)

thriller said:


> I've never met anyone who carries around "cheap back up batteries" for a phone. For a camera, yeah, when doing photography with a big DSLR. But a phone? When I go abroad take a flipping charger, hardly going to take up massive space in the luggage


 
I quite often have one.  It also charges me e-cig.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 11, 2012)

A removable battery would,be nice but for most people it isnt an issue. I doubt many would argue against that...

The Nexus line is supposed to be a baseline, a reference for developers and manufacturers, which just so happens to have evolved into a mass market phone aimed at the core Android market. Google want other companies to develop speciality or different phones, not to render the other,manufacturers obsolete.
That means its supposed to be squarely aimed at the main population. No expandable storage is iffy but swappable batteries is definitely not needed for that.


----------



## Firky (Nov 11, 2012)

thriller said:


> I've never met anyone who carries around "cheap back up batteries" for a phone. For a camera, yeah, when doing photography with a big DSLR. But a phone? When I go abroad take a flipping charger, hardly going to take up massive space in the luggage


 
There's still a Samsung batter in my wallet from my old phone that I never been arsed to take out - it's that small. No three prongs of solid metal spikes plus a length of cable, just a slim battery maybe 1" x 1" in size.


----------



## mack (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh dear..there's a lot of very disappointed people this morning trying to get hold of one of these phones, sold out within minutes, I got an email saying it's ready to order at 08.39 and they're all gone now - Peeps over on XDA are spitting mad!

I'm not that interested in getting one now, I just want the Android updates as the OneX I have now is pound for pound the best phone out there in my opinion.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 13, 2012)

mack said:


> Oh dear..there's a lot of very disappointed people this morning trying to get hold of one of these phones, sold out within minutes, I got an email saying it's ready to order at 08.39 and they're all gone now - Peeps over on XDA are spitting mad!


 
US still not open yet.  Buying mine there as it works out $100 cheaper.

Other purchases this week include an apple mini and a Surface.  A geektastic weekend of playing beckons.  Tis a tough job.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Wham! The Nexus sold out in an hour online. 
http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...in-less-than-an-hour-1112108?src=rss&attr=all


----------



## thriller (Nov 13, 2012)

02 have an exclusive on the nexus 4. Shame as I'm on t-mobile. will wait till re-stock and try getting one from google play


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

thriller said:


> 02 have an exclusive on the nexus 4. Shame as I'm on t-mobile. will wait till re-stock and try getting one from google play


o2 were getting pulled apart for their exclusive deal last week, have they changed it?

Edit:

Doesn't look like it according to FB:




> If you'd pitched this phone for free at even £25/month it would've been pretty much spot-on and been a perfect upgrade option for a significant amount of your low-tariff users. For £36 a month though? You could buy the phone sim-free 3 times over and still have change. Even with the perks of being on O2, you're charging what's effectively a 300% markup on the phone - significantly higher than the S3 or the iPhone 5 which are both similarly specced and equally capable phones, albeit they're twice the price sim-free.


 





> £36 x 24 months is £864.
> 
> You can buy the phone sim free for £274.
> 
> I hope your contract and O2 goodies are worth paying £590 for!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately the US sold out of Nexus 4 within 30 minutes. 

Fortunately not before I got my order in.   Huzzah!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 14, 2012)

Wonder when these phones will have general availability?  Sold out here in super quick time.


----------



## mack (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Nov 14, 2012)

Speaking as a Macbook 2011 Pro, iPad, iPod Touch and old clam shell owner 

I can't wait to upgrade to a Nexus 4 and I have only had my second iPhone a couple of week. Android has really started to pull it's socks up as an OS (JB 4.2 is great) and it is only a matter of waiting a few months for the app situation to be better, (still prefer Play over iTunes).


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, Android phone and Apple laptop strikes me as the best combo at the moment.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm still well chuffed with the Asus Transformer. Best laptop I've ever owned and that 16 hour battery life suits me jus' dandy, and it works a treat when it's hooked up to my S2.


----------



## thriller (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LG-GOOGLE...31736?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item20cd794ab8


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

Will deliver as soon as listing ends

I'd hope so for that price.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2012)

The top bidders have 0% feedback


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2012)

I wonder if this could give some competition in the mid price market? It's a bit more as at £295, but comes with removable storage and battery.







The reg quite like it, especially the screen.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 20, 2012)

firky said:


> I'd hope so for that price.


 
Mine arrives on Friday.  It cost me $280.  If I had any sense I'd chuck it on ebay.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I wonder if this could give some competition in the mid price market? It's a bit more as at £295, but comes with removable storage and battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd still go for the Nexus 4.


----------



## Firky (Nov 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd still go for the Nexus 4.


 
Same here. 

Not a fan of Acer laptops, had two and both of them went to silicone heaven within 3 years of purchase.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2012)

So would I probably, although I suspect it will drop in price faster and has an sd slot and removable battery.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 23, 2012)

Got it today.  It's a lovely piece of kit!


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Got it today. It's a lovely piece of kit!


 
Not jealous at all 

Worth the money then? I have my heart set on one for after Christmas.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 23, 2012)

Early impressions are very positive indeed. Build quality is great, the screen is lovely. The glass backplate is a real fingerprint magnet though.


----------



## Firky (Nov 23, 2012)

I will be cladding mine in an Otterbox ASAP should I get one.


@badgers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2012)

@firky essential add on


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 23, 2012)

This looks VERY interesting.  V V cheap compared to its immediate competitors.  I will definitely consider this when my contract is up for renewal in the spring.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 24, 2012)

24 hours in and basically it's the best smartphone I've ever used, even ignoring price. Short of a major reliability problem I can't see me going back to an iPhone 5 as my day to day phone.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hopefully people will soon start coming round the the extortionate prices they're paying on 24 month contracts for smartphones. Buying this phone outright and getting a sim only deal makes so much more sense financially.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> 24 hours in and basically it's the best smartphone I've ever used, even ignoring price. Short of a major reliability problem I can't see me going back to an iPhone 5 as my day to day phone.


Blimey! That's some endorsement!

I'm a massive fan of 'Google Now'. I think it's a far bigger innovation than Siri or the Android voice tools.


----------



## thriller (Nov 25, 2012)

Only now? How late. I've been a fan since their early years when searching for "Heart of Madness" track to download from the Fist of the North Star Manga cartoon. No search engine could locate the track-only my baby Google. We've been together eva since.


----------



## Chz (Nov 25, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hopefully people will soon start coming round the the extortionate prices they're paying on 24 month contracts for smartphones. Buying this phone outright and getting a sim only deal makes so much more sense financially.


Be fair. Some of us shop around and get worthwhile deals.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hopefully people will soon start coming round the the extortionate prices they're paying on 24 month contracts for smartphones. Buying this phone outright and getting a sim only deal makes so much more sense financially.


 
It's not always extortion. If you compare the sim only cost of the contract on a proper network and the upfront cost of the phone, there is often not a lot in it.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> It's not always extortion. If you compare the sim only cost of the contract on a proper network and the upfront cost of the phone, there is often not a lot in it.


The worst bit is being tied to the same network for so long.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 26, 2012)

A bit more feedback.

I could see switching to the Nexus from an iPhone being a big jolt for people who'd not used Android before, but having picked up a 7 a few months ago this has been a breeze.  Some touches are lovely.  They've linked my google account from the Nexus, so as soon as I logged in all my apps and accounts were loaded.  This included nice little touches like wifi network details, so my phone instantly connected to my office network.

A lot of my feedback is related to my work, so wouldn't be too relevant to most - things like the speed it can process 3d displays (excellent) and the number of data points it will hold before slowing down the OS.  I'll skip that.

The OS updated as soon as it came up, bringing all the 4.2 goodness with it.  The swype-styled keyboard is an absolute joy to use, allowing you to enter text at a speed closer to a laptop than a phone.  Not sure user accounts is much good for a phone, but it's there should you need it.  By any reasonable standard, 4.2 is easy to use and very intuitive.

Build quality is very good indeed.  Gorilla glass front and back, with a rubberised plastic sidewall.  The latter is important, as it gives a very nice grippy body compared to the metal rim of the iPhone.  To my mind both iPhone and Nexus falls behind the eminently sensible & practical polycarbonate body that Nokia use, but to be honest all 3 approaches are good and it'll come down to personal preference.

Torrented a couple of tv episodes down, and can confirm the screen is lovely.  Good colour balance, crisp and clear for HD.  It's also big enough that I could actually imagine watching tv on it for a bus trip or similar without squinting like a loon.

Biggest issue so far is the lack of 3rd party products - in particular a decent case.  There's a bumper style case available, but other than that it's usual 3rd rate stuff.  Hopefully otterbox will launch something soon.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

3 are flogging it for £399!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> 3 are flogging it for £399!


 
They're taking the fucking piss.  I bought mine for $380 including sales tax.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Same on O2. Scumbags.


----------



## elbows (Nov 26, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> This included nice little touches like wifi network details, so my phone instantly connected to my office network.


 
As part of my broader love-hate relationship with this sort of thing, I have to say I find that a bit scary.


----------



## elbows (Nov 26, 2012)

Having done more research, that wifi password saving has been around a while. Apparently it used to be found under settings->privacy but these days I find it under settings->Backup and Reset. However the options are not granular enough, it either backs up application data, wi-fi passwords and 'other settings' or does not backup any of these.

I really wish we had proper laws that force service providers to easily enable users to see exactly what data is stored against a particular account, with buttons to delete any particular part of it. Obviously these issues are not unique to google, but their ability to collect data from so many different sources does give me the willies.


----------



## Firky (Nov 26, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> 24 hours in and basically it's the best smartphone I've ever used, even ignoring price. Short of a major reliability problem I can't see me going back to an iPhone 5 as my day to day phone.


 
I am finding my iPhone to be quite sluggish after using the N7 for so long, I know it isn't a phone but I try to do as much as I can on my N7 as possible and keep the iPhone for phonecalls and tethering. Anything else I use the N7 for as it's that much more responsive.


----------



## elbows (Nov 26, 2012)

Mobile cpu etc performance sure has come a long way in recent years, especially in the last 18 months. Not that I necessarily think its taken a really giant leap, it just reached a point where we are spoilt by how responsive stuff can be these days. So Im not surprised you are struggling when using an older iPhone, my old 3G drove me crazy with its sluggishness after an OS upgrade, ugh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting... after all the fuss about not having LTE. It turns out that there is indeed LTE support built in to the Nexus 4. Just the software doesn't enable it by default, and it isn't licensed in the US to connect to LTE so doing so is _technically_ illegal.

Also only some bands are supported so I'm unsure if that means you'd able to get LTE in the UK on EE. Still, an interesting development. Nonetheless I stand by what I say a decent HSDA+ network is plenty enough data speed. More than enough for streaming audio and video anyway.


----------



## Firky (Nov 26, 2012)

The quad core chip in the n4 comes with a 4G modem built in however it needs a signal amplifier and a different aerial to work properly so it can't be turned on. It was done to keep prices down.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 28, 2012)

I've finally found a problem with the nexus.  Connected it to my car's bluetooth, and the address book didn't sync properly, with phone numbers not mapped to the correct names.

After much pissing about, it turns out that if the first entry in your address book isn't alphanumeric, it can fuck up bluetooth's address book exchange protocol.  Problem kicked in because somehow I'd got an errant entry in my google contacts with a number and no name, which Android displays under the category of #.

So, there you go.  A problem I never had with iOS.  How's that for balance?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 28, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Hopefully people will soon start coming round the the extortionate prices they're paying on 24 month contracts for smartphones. Buying this phone outright and getting a sim only deal makes so much more sense financially.


 
It can do, but it can depend on useage. Of course the reason many people go on contract is that they dont have £3 floating around to pay for their phone in full.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> I've finally found a problem with the nexus. Connected it to my car's bluetooth, and the address book didn't sync properly, with phone numbers not mapped to the correct names.
> 
> After much pissing about, it turns out that if the first entry in your address book isn't alphanumeric, it can fuck up bluetooth's address book exchange protocol. Problem kicked in because somehow I'd got an errant entry in my google contacts with a number and no name, which Android displays under the category of #.
> 
> So, there you go. A problem I never had with iOS. How's that for balance?


 
Your car has an address book ? #firstworldproblems


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Nov 28, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Your car has an address book ? #firstworldproblems


 
Aye.  You've to be careful though, as the phone button is right next to the one for the inbuilt jacuzzi.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 1, 2012)

Carphone Warehouse have stock of these things, but at £120 over the RRP ... 

Pretty out of order of Google to be going along with this price gouging (see also Three and O2)


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm a massive fan of 'Google Now'. I think it's a far bigger innovation than Siri or the Android voice tools.


 
I used it for a week, and found it both impressive, and quite terrifying.  Just a bit too Orwellian in it's omniscience over my movements.

It's also a bit of a battery life killer.


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Google Now is great. Although it should be called Google HOW DOES IT KNOW!?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not really getting Google Now. I've had it for a while on the galaxy nexus. It tells me how many minutes drive to work based on the traffic which is interesting I suppose but not exactly crucial info. Unless you're one of these ppl who are constantly on the move needing to know about local restaurants, stocks and shares, the local weather or whatever, its mostly just superfluous info from what I can tell which I don't need or already have an app for. 

One thing that I thought it would be useful for (sport results) annoys me as the footie scores are sometimes delivered waaay after the game. I only got the Saturday score of the Man U v Reading game delivered today (Monday) for example. Why not deliver it like immediately after its ended, or do goal updates? Isn't it supposed to be Google 'NOW' ? It's more like Google two days ago.


----------



## thriller (Dec 3, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> It's also a bit of a battery life killer.


 
so the battery is crap for this? Hmm. This looks a downer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 3, 2012)

And you can't swap it out either. Great.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> And you can't swap it out either. Great.


 
Biggest thing putting me off at the moment. Which is a shame as otherwise it looks like a great phone.

Just ordered a new battery for my two year old Desire HD, its not so much when the device is new that concerns me, but down the line as the batteries have limited recharge cycles.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Exactly ^

It's a shite move by Google. Doing exactly what Apple have long been criticised for.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 3, 2012)

I can forgive no SD I understand it even if it's a pain.

The only rational I can think of is that as a dev phone it doesn't need to stay that useful after two years. Mind you HTC have done the same thing and they're my preffered brand, I do think Sense is the best overlay out there and that's after rooting and going cyangenmod. Seriously thinking of going back.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 4, 2012)

thriller said:


> so the battery is crap for this? Hmm. This looks a downer.


 
Nope, the battery life is pretty good.  I said that Google Now is a battery killer.  To get the best out of it you need to enable location services, which seems to have the gps on pretty much constantly, and that's a notorious battery drain on any device.

The battery on the Nexus gets me about two days of normal usage, which is about 20% better than I was getting from my iPhone.  I'll still probably get into the habit of charging it at night for the next day.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 4, 2012)

Nexus 4 permanently sold out for 2012


----------



## mack (Dec 4, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Nexus 4 permanently sold out for 2012


 
Oi Oi! back in stock at 5pm today!


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

mack said:


> Oi Oi! back in stock at 5pm today!


Where?


----------



## mack (Dec 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Where?


 
http://phandroid.com/2012/12/04/nexus-4-on-sale-uk/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

play store


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2012)

Well as per that story the store hasnt melted down yet and they are showing 'ships in 1-2 weeks' as of a couple of minutes ago. I'm not actually in the market to buy one though, just thought I'd see if they made less of a mess of it than last time.


----------



## mack (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay - got one


----------



## DieselBar (Dec 4, 2012)

16gb is 1-2 weeks, 8gb is 4-5, managed to get 3 16gb for work, not buying any more blackberries


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats, now you just have to hold your breath and hope they dont send out an email saying oops. Which I think is less likely than last time, because this time probably not that as many people realised it was going back on sale today at 5pm, as opposed to initial launch-day anticipation that overwhelmed their systems.


----------



## MBV (Dec 4, 2012)

Tempting but going to resist as still in contract with my SGS2


----------



## DieselBar (Dec 4, 2012)

elbows said:


> Congrats, now you just have to hold your breath and hope they dont send out an email saying oops. Which I think is less likely than last time, because this time probably not that as many people realised it was going back on sale today at 5pm, as opposed to initial launch-day anticipation that overwhelmed their systems.


 
Looking pretty good so far, had confirmation email.  Need to decide whether to pass my 4S on and give Android another try, should be able to have them both for a while for 'testing'


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 4, 2012)

Ordered. 4-5 weeks but should be worth the wait.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 5, 2012)

Hah. 4-5 weeks was a bit out it seems, in the post and on the way.


----------



## Firky (Dec 9, 2012)

mack said:


> http://phandroid.com/2012/12/04/nexus-4-on-sale-uk/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
> 
> play store


 
I had a look and all I could see were resellers. 

Going to wait until after Christmas anyway, probably around May time when the gas bills aren't so ridicilous.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 10, 2012)

Phone has arrived 

Damn you Christmas, google can hurry up when wanted, why can't you!


----------



## mack (Dec 10, 2012)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Phone has arrived
> 
> Damn you Christmas, google can hurry up when wanted, why can't you!


 
Fucker.. mines still pending! Hopefully It'll turn up this week, got a case coming from the states as well.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Dec 11, 2012)

mack said:


> Fucker.. mines still pending! Hopefully It'll turn up this week, got a case coming from the states as well.


 
Which case did you go for.  Very annoyed that Otterbox or one of the other good manufacturers of excessively tough cases hasn't released a nexus 4 version yet.


----------



## mack (Dec 11, 2012)

Lemon Eddy said:


> Which case did you go for. Very annoyed that Otterbox or one of the other good manufacturers of excessively tough cases hasn't released a nexus 4 version yet.


 
Not the most exciting case in the world..
http://tpu-cases.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=46_76&products_id=303

eta - enter xda at the checkout for 10% off

I usually end up buying two or three different ones until I find something that feels nice and does the job.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 11, 2012)

CNet article - 25 Google Nexus 4 tips - some of these aren't exactly news if you've used an Android phone before but haven't seen some of these before.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 14, 2012)

Talked myself into ordering this now, ships in 6-8 weeks.  That's fine, gives me time to get the money together as they don't charge me until it ships


----------



## mack (Dec 14, 2012)

I received the case within 4 days from the states, still no sign of the phone ordered last week though.


----------



## thriller (Dec 14, 2012)

l


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 17, 2012)

Mwahahahaha.

That is all.


----------



## mack (Dec 17, 2012)

TNT shipping e-mail confirmation received..probably get it Wednesday!


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2013)

This hardcore Apple fan has fallen in love with the Nexus 4. Big time:


> If you come by my house, you’d find four of the latest Apple TVs, two iMacs, the latest MacBook Air, a MacBook Pro, more than five AirPort Express stations and Apple’s Time Capsule. You could touch every single iPhone, from the first up to the iPhone 5, iPads ranging from first generation to fourth and we recently added two iPad minis.
> 
> My iTunes Library comprises well over 8,000 songs – all purchased via the iTunes Store. No matter whom you would ask, everybody will confirm that I’m what some folks call an Apple fanboy.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 5, 2013)

Look how easy it is to replace the battery!

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Peek-behind-LG-Nexus-4-back-cover-shows-replaceable-battery_id36266


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Look how easy it is to replace the battery!
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Peek-behind-LG-Nexus-4-back-cover-shows-replaceable-battery_id36266


Looks doable, although 
it would be better to have a proper swappable battery. At least you don't have to do something really stupid like send it off to the manufacturer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Looks doable, although
> it would be better to have a proper swappable battery. At least you don't have to do something really stupid like send it off to the manufacturer.


 
Nevertheless, I don't think many would be arsed with the faffing about with tools involved. The fact they decided to adopt the Apple mindset here irks me.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nevertheless, I don't think many would be arsed with the faffing about with tools involved. The fact they decided to adopt the Apple mindset here irks me.


Well, I've got those tools so I'd be able to do it, but I've always argued that a proper removable battery is the way to go. But - and it's a big but - it's worth bearing in mind that you're getting a phone that's easily the equal of the iPhone 5 for nearly half the price.


----------



## thriller (Jan 6, 2013)

looks pretty simple thing to do. screwdriver and thats it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 6, 2013)

This phone would be practically perfect if it wasn't for the ridiculous memory and no expansion idiocy. 8-16gb just isn't enough at all these days, I need 64gb minimum. Surely with the price of flash memory being so cheap it's a fucking stupid idea to cripple the phone like this ? I'm sure it's just a ploy by Google to try and force people to start using cloud storage instead, but until we have 100% perfect 3g or wifi service absolutely EVERYWHERE, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## pesh (Jan 6, 2013)

totally agree with that, it's what put me off buying one.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 9, 2013)

Is it too geeky to try to use a 3d printer to make a car mount for my nexus? I'm cheating and using an existing suction cup from an old satnav.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Is it too geeky to try to use a 3d printer to make a car mount for my nexus? I'm cheating and using an existing suction cup from an old satnav.


G'wan!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 9, 2013)

The first attempt failed miserably, uncalibrated printer issues and a 0.3 mm measuring error.

I've just been trawling thingiverse and there are some possibly better designs to 'adapt'. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## thriller (Jan 14, 2013)

little shit is still out of stock.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 14, 2013)

thriller said:


> little shit is still out of stock.


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2013)

Any idea when these are actually going to be available again? Aqua wants to get one...


----------



## thriller (Jan 14, 2013)

You're mum, google. You're mum.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 14, 2013)

Out of stock here in the US too. For shame.

I really hope that this incarnation of the 'Nexus' brand doesn't start to get laggy and slow. Because that's exactly what's happening to my Galaxy Nexus, not yet one year since I got it, and it's making me question even getting a Nexus 4.


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2013)

So, for the people who have one, what's the battery life like?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 14, 2013)

magneze said:


> So, for the people who have one, what's the battery life like?


does any body actually have one?


----------



## mack (Jan 14, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> does any body actually have one?


 
Aye! It's a beauty..battery life is ok, I've not tried any custom roms yet as the reason I got this phone was for the pure Android experience anyway, I might experiment with it in a few weeks.


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2013)

mack said:


> Aye! It's a beauty..battery life is ok, I've not tried any custom roms yet as the reason I got this phone was for the pure Android experience anyway, I might experiment with it in a few weeks.


I'm really tempted to get one if they ever become available again. Finally got fed up with the broken GPS on my phone. I use that a lot and it annoys me all the time.


----------



## timeforanother (Jan 16, 2013)

My nexus 1 is running out of space and my contract is finished. I'm tempted as it is so much cheaper that the Samsung. It looks cuter too. Down side is expansion and battery life as I read it. I got the original to write code for it - seems most androids are good for that as it turned out. I think I'm going to be tempted too much to resist...


----------



## thriller (Jan 16, 2013)

surely a 32gb one is in the works???


----------



## timeforanother (Jan 16, 2013)

thriller said:


> surely a 32gb one is in the works???


Thing about the google devices is that they cleverly try not to undermine their partners, but the Nexus things are always cool and more affordable.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 17, 2013)

Just checked google play store and I now have an estimated delivery date of 30 January! 

I've ordered a sim cutter from amazon to cut down my existing sim to the right size - this will be free to a good home when I've used it if anyone wants one?


----------



## thriller (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm now umming and erring between waiting for these shits to get this phone in stock or just fuck it and go for a samsumg galaxy S3....


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2013)

thriller said:


> I'm now umming and erring between waiting for these shits to get this phone in stock or just fuck it and go for a samsumg galaxy S3....


That is exactly what I'm doing.
How long to wait though!

Or has anyone got A suggestion for another phone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

Just ordered a Nexus 4, it'll be here on tuesday


----------



## magneze (Jan 19, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Just ordered a Nexus 4, it'll be here on tuesday


Where from?


----------



## thriller (Jan 19, 2013)

one of those invite you to ask statements


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

magneze said:


> Where from?


three


----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah, got all excited there amd had my CC out


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 20, 2013)

The internet says that Google didn't order enough phones from LG. And now its going to be mid February before theyare back in stock.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 20, 2013)

Fucks sake. Stupid.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

LG say it's not their fault.



> *Nexus 4 demand 10 times higher than Google expected*
> Ten times as many British phone fans want the Nexus 4 than Google expected. LG has once again blamed Google for stock issues with the perenially sold-out smash-hit Android phone, saying the Big G had no idea of the potential demand.
> Speaking to Challenges, LG France boss Cathy Robin pointed the finger at Google. LG says it simply built as many phones as Google asked for, a number based on the sales of previous Nexus phones, such as the Nexus S.


----------



## thriller (Jan 20, 2013)

do i wait or screw it and get sam galaxy 3..... mid feb aint dat far away. birfday is 17th feb....


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

Galaxy 3 is arguably a better phone - but it's very very close, and the Nexus 4 is considerably cheaper....


----------



## thriller (Jan 21, 2013)

payday 25th this month. I'll make my choice then. probably go for sammy. dont think can wait till Feb.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 21, 2013)

It depends if you like touchwiz. I hated it and much prefer the stock android on the Nexus.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> It depends if you like touchwiz. I hated it and much prefer the stock android on the Nexus.


It's pretty easy to root the feck out of Touchwiz though if you really can't stand it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Galaxy 3 is arguably a better phone - but it's very very close, and the Nexus 4 is considerably cheaper....


I don't the the S3 is as good as the price difference iyswim. For the money the Nexus is in a class of its own.

Just a shame you can't actually buy one


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, I dunno: there's been a few comparative reviews where the S3 just comes out on top, but it's very much down to what you need to do with your phone. If storage is a big issue, the advantage goes to Samsung.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh, I dunno: there's been a few comparative reviews where the S3 just comes out on top, but it's very much down to what you need to do with your phone. If storage is a big issue, the advantage goes to Samsung.


Oh I think the S3 is clearly the better phone. I just don't think it's a couple of hundred quid better. Take your point about storage though.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh I think the S3 is clearly the better phone. I just don't think it's a couple of hundred quid better.


Indeed. The Nexus makes most phones look poor value for money and the iPhone 5 looks insanely priced by comparison.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 21, 2013)

Would it help fill the void if I started posting photos me happily using my Nexus 4, wearing a tasteful bikini.  Stuff seem to think it's an important part of tech journalism, so who am I to disagree.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nexus 4 turned up today. Unfortunately not mine, but my sisters. Very jealous.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine turned up Saturday.
tbh I'm a bit overwhelmed by the thing as I've been using an HTC wildfire for the last couple of years which has been dying a slow death for the last 3 months or so.


----------



## thriller (Jan 21, 2013)

fuck it. god willing I can hold out till mid feb for it. Just have to be strong..........................


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2013)

My Nexus 4 from Three is due tomorrow - they said it's in stock etc, so it better fucking turn up!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2013)

Got my Nexus 4 today, just started playing with it, it's lovely. More news to follow


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2013)

The new Huawei G615 looks like it could be an option for someone in this price range who can't get there hands on N4. About £250 for the 8gb but comes with micro sd.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2013)

Do they come with any software crap on, or are are they stock Android?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably got crap on. Can always flash it I guess, but that's not ideal.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2013)

Nexus 4 so far is awesome. Signed in to Google and everything synched OK, am trying to avoid loading up on apps and just enjoy the general slickness of it. So far - very impressed


----------



## DieselBar (Jan 22, 2013)

magneze said:


> So, for the people who have one, what's the battery life like?


 
Mine is not as good as I was hoping, have turned off google now which helped but does anyone have any other tips?

Also does anyones music player stop every 30 minutes, has just started to happen on mine


----------



## thriller (Jan 23, 2013)

shame about the camera on the Nex 4. Sammy galaxy tree edges it picture and video wise.


----------



## thriller (Jan 23, 2013)

think I'll just go for the galaxy 3. camera pips it for me. though it means i'll have to cut my t-mobile sim down to fit it. everyone keeps going on about how smooth Nexus 4 is. I've got Nexus 7 with Jelly Bean and yes, it's fine, but tbh, can't see what the big deal.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Jan 23, 2013)

DieselBar said:


> Mine is not as good as I was hoping, have turned off google now which helped but does anyone have any other tips?


 
Turned off google now and uninstalled facebook app, as both were constantly polling the GPS.  Since then, I get 2 days of active use between charges.

One thing I have noticed though is some games can burn through battery. NOVA 3, if you turn on all the bells and whistles, can drain a full charge in 2 hours.  Dead trigger on the other hand doesn't seem nearly as thirsty.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2013)

A day on, absolutely loving the nexus 4  Nice size, weight, feel etc, really fast, works as well as you'd expect, if not better!


----------



## timeforanother (Jan 23, 2013)

It is tempting. I have to pay my car insurance this month too. That may end up monthly.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2013)

I fucking love this phone. Mind you, I have been stuck with an iPhone 3GS or an HTC Desire HD to use recently 

Tbh quick comparison with pals' phones says Nexus beats S3 and made iphone 5 a bit nervous


----------



## thriller (Jan 24, 2013)

..


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 24, 2013)

Got mine today, it's lovely. Exactly the same as my Nexus 7 but also a phone! What's not to like?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2013)

Battery seems strong, screen is amazing, android its best yet


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2013)

I have the shittest phone ever - 1GB internal storage means it can't even run FB ffs. I might get one of these though if they ever come back into stock in Germany!


----------



## Firky (Jan 28, 2013)

Ha! I just recommended you this phone and came here to copy the link to the thread.

I Was looking at them on contract it is a total rip off. 3 want £35pcm plus £30 up front on a two year contract for it. I don't mind paying a bit more to get something in high demand but I am not going to allow myself to ripped off like that.

Will stick to my shitty iPhone for a bit yet.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2013)

firky said:


> Ha! I just recommended you this phone and came here to copy the link to the thread.
> 
> I Was looking at them on contract it is a total rip off. 3 want £35pcm plus £30 up front on a two year contract for it. I don't mind paying a bit more to get something in high demand but I am not going to allow myself to ripped off like that.
> 
> Will stick to my shitty iPhone for a bit yet.




I might resort to buying one on eBay... but the difference in price between the Nexus 4 and the Galaxy S3 isn't so large in Germany seemingly... so it might be worth just going for the S3... hmmm, need to ponder a bit more


----------



## mack (Jan 29, 2013)

Rumors that it may become available again tomorrow afternoon 3pm on the UK play store. Make sure your google account is up to date, billing address, card details etc.

follow @AndroidPolice for up to date info.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 29, 2013)

Happily, the Nexus 4 came back into stock on the German Google Play store this evening with an estimated shipping date of 1-2 weeks


----------



## crustychick (Jan 30, 2013)

Delivery estimate 1 -2 weeks


----------



## mack (Jan 30, 2013)

In stock now!


----------



## yield (Jan 30, 2013)

mack said:


> In stock now!





> Ships Soon
> Ships in 1 - 2 weeks. Shipping will be calculated at checkout.


https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_16gb


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2013)

Quick question - what size SIM does it take? A normal one or one of those silly micro things?


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha. £10 postage for 2 day shipping. Even though it say 1 - 2 weeks.


----------



## magneze (Jan 30, 2013)

mack said:


> In stock now!


Store seems broken to me!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 30, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Quick question - what size SIM does it take? A normal one or one of those silly micro things?


Micro sim.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 30, 2013)

Fucking phone companies behaviour with the pricing of this phone is unsurprisingly outrageous.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

Ordered it 3pm yesterday, its meant to arrive today.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 31, 2013)

Still in stock, 1-2 week delivery. Colleague of mine has ordered one so I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Ha. £10 postage for 2 day shipping. Even though it say 1 - 2 weeks.


Apparently mine shipped yesterday so it seems that it might come quicker than 1-2 weeks  happy days!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 31, 2013)

Just ordered one.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Apparently mine shipped yesterday so it seems that it might come quicker than 1-2 weeks  happy days!


Its just arrived.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 31, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Its just arrived.


wow - that was quick! I'm hopeful mine will come tomorrow


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine turned up yesterday.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 5, 2013)

Aqua's arrived yesterday, it's a lovely looking thing.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

I keep holding mine upside down


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Aqua's arrived yesterday, it's a lovely looking thing.


is has indeed and I love it - but does anyone here have a recommendation for a case/cover/something to try and not break it?

I have a toddler in the house so whereas normally I wouldn't be bothered, this is far too gorgeous to not at least try to protect it!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 6, 2013)

This is my case - Ionic Guardian armour case - does the business.  Took about a week to arrive as I didn't realise the company is based in the US but is the best one I could find.


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> This is my case - Ionic Guardian armour case - does the business. Took about a week to arrive as I didn't realise the company is based in the US but is the best one I could find.


that looks a bit


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 6, 2013)

What?  I like it!


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> What? I like it!


Does it look less in your face than those pictures? Which colour did you get?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/leather-style-wallet-stand-case-for-google-nexus-4-blue-p37659.htm

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/rock-ultra-thin-leather-flip-case-google-nexus-4-blue-p37678.htm


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/leather-style-wallet-stand-case-for-google-nexus-4-blue-p37659.htm
> 
> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/rock-ultra-thin-leather-flip-case-google-nexus-4-blue-p37678.htm


I'd like the colour and leather of the first, in the shape and style of the second 

e2a it's "leather style" that can fuck off


----------



## crustychick (Feb 6, 2013)

I have ordered this - not very stylish  but I like colourful!






edit: although now I wish I'd got one with a dinky little stand


----------



## crustychick (Feb 6, 2013)

want a colour for every day/mood?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 6, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I have ordered this - not very stylish  but I like colourful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've never quite got the point of cases/bumpers that don't cover the front when you're not using it. That's the important bit. Scratches on the back don't matter.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've never quite got the point of cases/bumpers that don't cover the front when you're not using it. That's the important bit. Scratches on the back don't matter.


dunno, you just slap on a screen protector, which you can change separately from the case *shrug* it has a "lip" over the front so the screen doesn't touch surfaces when you put it down...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 6, 2013)

crustychick said:


> dunno, you just slap on a screen protector, which you can change separately from the case *shrug* it has a "lip" over the front so the screen doesn't touch surfaces when you put it down...


Ah, I guess that would stop the scratches. I was thinking more along the lines of sharp poky objects/impacts.


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ah, I guess that would stop the scratches. I was thinking more along the lines of sharp poky objects/impacts.


I think that says something about your pockets to be fair


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ah, I guess that would stop the scratches. I was thinking more along the lines of sharp poky objects/impacts.


 
Normally when I drop it, it lands on a corner.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 7, 2013)

I had a play with one of these tonight and was really impressed, I'm torn between that and an s3 when I upgrade.


----------



## yield (Feb 7, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/leather-style-wallet-stand-case-for-google-nexus-4-blue-p37659.htm
> 
> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/rock-ultra-thin-leather-flip-case-google-nexus-4-blue-p37678.htm


Or there are some bumper cases
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AG0D52O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00AUDSY0K
Worth putting a screen protector on the back?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I had a play with one of these tonight and was really impressed, I'm torn between that and an s3 when I upgrade.


The price difference makes it an easy choice. Unless you need huge storage


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2013)

Virgin did it for my wife for 20 quid a month but refused to do that for me as I would be as new customer. Which is bizarre but their loss.

I'm currently with orange but they've pissed me off too so current thinking is to buy one direct from Google and get a giffgaff sim.  Anybody see any flaws in that plan?


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2013)

Or maybe just stick with my old phone and get a nexus 7 to play with.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> I'm currently with orange but they've pissed me off too so current thinking is to buy one direct from Google and get a giffgaff sim. Anybody see any flaws in that plan?


 
giffgaff have been getting a lot of bad press of late  there are threads on this. 

I went for Three.co.uk who have been ace so far. 

Ultimate Internet SIM 600 rolling monthly contract costing £18.90 a month
All-you-can-eat data
500 minutes
5,000 texts

Got it via http://www.quidco.com/three/ and got £33.33 cash-back which paid for the first month and a half.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> giffgaff have been getting a lot of bad press of late  there are threads on this.
> 
> I went for Three.co.uk who have been ace so far.
> 
> ...


Giffgaff are fine if you are the sort of person who doesn't need customer service or help. 
I use them because they are the cheapest, still. 
As soon as they are not, they can get to fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2013)

I had avoided Three.co.uk because of worries about their signal. So far I have had no more issues with signal than I have with my T-Mobile (EE) contract. Also it was nice to get cash-back for switching to a rolling monthly contract, no 12-18-24 month commitment


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'll check three out.

Tbh I thought virgin would want the custom, but obviously not.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2013)

Never used Virgin mobile but we have their broadband in the house and it is flaky...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 15, 2013)

Just installed android 4.2.2, apparently it's being rolled out over the air next week but I read a handy hint on how to manually install and it worked!


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine's installing now on my Nexus 7


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Mine's installing now on my Nexus 7


Well already the rumours abound about the Nexus 5 phone which may be out in May and will either be made by HTC or LG depending on which site you read.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Never used Virgin mobile but we have their broadband in the house and it is flaky...


 
It piggybacks of T-Mobile/EE, so it's reliable signal wise and cheap.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well already the rumours abound about the Nexus 5 phone which may be out in May and will either be made by HTC or LG depending on which site you read.


*readies readies


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2013)

An HTC made nexus with their usual all metal unibody design please


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> An HTC made nexus with their usual all metal unibody design please


My S2 will be well over two years old by then so the temptation to upgrade will be, well, tempting.

That said, the S2 has been a ruddy fantastic phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> An HTC made nexus with their usual all metal unibody design please


 
That certainly would be tempting.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> That certainly would be tempting.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

The only complaint I have of the Nexus 4 is that its too slippery. Its constantly sliding off things.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> The only complaint I have of the Nexus 4 is that its too slippery. Its constantly sliding off things.


You can get sticky strips for that.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> You can get sticky strips for that.


Got any links?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Got any links?


There's loads of different ones, but you could start here: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gadget-Mobile-Ipod-Holder-Grip/dp/B004UEJCRE


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> There's loads of different ones, but you could start here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gadget-Mobile-Ipod-Holder-Grip/dp/B004UEJCRE


Ah, I thought you meant specifically for the nexus 4. 

I don't want it to look too shit. Something fitting and transparent, with holes for the camera, flash and speaker would be good. 
I will google it up


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 15, 2013)

just ordered the 16GB. It says 1-2 weeks delivery on the website, but when the order went through it charged me a tenner for 2 day delivery (with no option to change).  Does this mean I'm going to get it in two days?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> just ordered the 16GB. It says 1-2 weeks delivery on the website, but when the order went through it charged me a tenner for 2 day delivery (with no option to change). Does this mean I'm going to get it in two days?


This is what happened when aqua bought hers and yeah, it arrived within 48 hours.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 18, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Ah, I thought you meant specifically for the nexus 4.
> 
> I don't want it to look too shit. Something fitting and transparent, with holes for the camera, flash and speaker would be good.
> I will google it up


 
I bought one of these: http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/flexishield-skin-for-google-lg-nexus-4-smoke-p37186.htm

It does a good job of fixing the frictionless glass back, as well as putting a bit of protection around the corners (which is good, because I'm a klutz)


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2013)

Argh, was hoping/expecting it to come today. No show. Have gone to the Play site and it says expected delivery isn't until the 28th. Why charge me for 2 day delivery then, Google?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 18, 2013)

Is Google spying on me (actually, I already know they are!)..20 minutes after that post^ I get an email to say they've shipped it!


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 18, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Is Google spying on me (actually, I already know they are!)..20 minutes after that post^ I get an email to say they've shipped it!


 
Splendid.  That gives you plenty of time to Mr Sheen up any glass topped table you have there, ready to play Nexus 4 air hockey.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, it arrived about an hour ago. Looks nice, and everything seems as it should be. Nothing to get excited about, though, which is probably just a sign that mobiles are "mature". It does nothing my previous one didn't, so it's just shinier. Fair enough. It did immediately update the OS, though, which is a novelty. Nearly 4 years of having Android phones and it's my first official, over the air update. Hassle free 

Bad things:

My SIM card doesn't fit. Did anyone else have this trouble? Did you trim the card yourself, or get a new one, or pay for someone to trim it?

I don't know how to access the menu from the home screen. I've only used Android phones with hardware buttons before, so never had this issue. I use Nova Launcher and as far as I can see, the only way to access the launcher settings is to have a widget/shortcut on the home screen. On my old phone I just pressed the menu button and chose Nova Settings. I knew I was going to lose the search button when I 'upgraded', which I'd accepted, but losing the menu button is too much! Surely I'm just missing something simple here?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> OK, it arrived about an hour ago. Looks nice, and everything seems as it should be. Nothing to get excited about, though, which is probably just a sign that mobiles are "mature". It does nothing my previous one didn't, so it's just shinier. Fair enough. It did immediately update the OS, though, which is a novelty. Nearly 4 years of having Android phones and it's my first official, over the air update. Hassle free
> 
> Bad things:
> 
> ...


I trimmed mine with some scissors. 
I just looked in the hole for the sim card and eyballed it.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Right, I'll give it a bash then. Cheers.


 
edit: this didn't come out right


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> edit: this didn't come out right


The chip is a bit off centre. 
here is a image..





Like the iphone 4 one.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> The chip is a bit off centre.
> here is a image..
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that but I gave in and went to the Vodafone shop in the end. Took them less than a minute to give me a new SIM and put my phone number on it. I was impressed!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 20, 2013)

This looks good for Nexus 4 users: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiam.snapdragon.app

Qualcomm have released this app which learns how you use your phone and 'tunes' it to increase battery life. It sounds like it has good potential, but won't know for two days or so (that's how long it takes to learn, apparently)


----------



## timeforanother (Feb 20, 2013)

Bloody hell. I though mine had got nicked before I had even sorted out getting a sim for it. Turns out it fell down the sofa when my brother's kids were bouncing around. It looks like it will be better for my big fingers than the nexus one I had before (that was always complaining it didn't have room to update maps or skype).

The N1 was bought as the first proper dev phone. I like I have the new dev phone and can cut my contract fee right down, even if I'm not doing mobile software right now.

It is cool enough to look down my nose at apple fanboyze  .

I spent enough cash this month without wondering about a car dock to use it as a satnav nicely, or the wireless charger.

My favourite new Android feature is choosing the lockout lime before you have to type a pin.


----------



## Lemon Eddy (Feb 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This looks good for Nexus 4 users: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xiam.snapdragon.app


 
What a stonkingly good idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's how to do clever things to your Nexus.
http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/02/how-to-root-nexus-4/


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's how to do clever things to your Nexus.
> http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2013/02/how-to-root-nexus-4/


An hour or two??? CBA 

Anyway, how is everyone enjoying their nexus 4? I'm at the oh well that was fun for a day but it's actually just another phone really stage. I'd do that thing editor linked to but it's way too long and complex.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 26, 2013)

Constantly amazed how it can slide off anything not perfectly flat.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2013)

Right then. How am I to know if this battery thing is working if you don't post your battery stats up?

Today I've gone 13h 14m on battery and I'm at 37% charge (7% of time was phone idle). Is this good? I think yesterday was better for me, but I forgot to note down the numbers.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Constantly amazed how it can slide off anything not perfectly flat.


 
This is the worst thing about it so far. I knew I wouldn't like the glass back. A nice non-slip rubber type thing would have been aces.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2013)

I got a rubber case from amazon, covers the back and sides, lip to stop screen touching down and grip moulded into the sides, it's excellent. Screen protector too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2013)

So do you like the phone?


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> An hour or two??? CBA
> 
> Anyway, how is everyone enjoying their nexus 4? I'm at the oh well that was fun for a day but it's actually just another phone really stage. I'd do that thing editor linked to but it's way too long and complex.


 
If you just want to root it, then it won't take 2 hours. I'm gonna do mine tonight so will let you know how long it takes.

And yes, it's just another phone. All top-end phones are pretty much the same these days. The Nexus is just fast and cheap and comes without manufacturer bloat (which means easy/speedy updates in the future). Aside from that, you might as well have an S3.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I got a rubber case from amazon, covers the back and sides, lip to stop screen touching down and grip moulded into the sides, it's excellent. Screen protector too.


 
I don't really do screen protectors, cases, etc.  It's big enough (slightly too big, tbh) as it is, so more bulk can do one. Plus they looks shite in a case. There's the risk of scratching, aye, but I'm willing to risk it.

My last phone only got 2 noticeable scratches on it in two years. The first was tiny, and the second was huge (that was only a few months ago).


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone used NFC yet? I was considering getting some stickers/tags and using them to set up profiles, etc, but it feels a bit gimmicky.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I don't really do screen protectors, cases, etc. It's big enough (slightly too big, tbh) as it is, so more bulk can do one. Plus they looks shite in a case. There's the risk of scratching, aye, but I'm willing to risk it.
> 
> My last phone only got 2 noticeable scratches on it in two years. The first was tiny, and the second was huge (that was only a few months ago).


Yeah i binned mine, it was interfering with stuff. The rubber case is a good purchase though


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Has anyone used NFC yet? I was considering getting some stickers/tags and using them to set up profiles, etc, but it feels a bit gimmicky.


 Meh  I have no idea how it works tbh.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Meh  I have no idea how it works tbh.


 
I'm a bit vague on it, too. I just remembered there was such a thing yesterday and wondered if the N4 had it, and it does! Google Wallet not available in the UK yet, so payments are a no go so far. You can apparently use it to transfer pics, files, etc, but no idea how.

And the stickers I mentioned can be used with things like Tasker. For example, if you drive then you can put a sticker in the car where you'd normally put the phone. Then get Tasker to detect the sticker and put the phone into car mode, turn Blue Tooth on, whatever it is you do. Likewise your bedside table: detect it's there and set the profile to silent so no email alerts wake you up, turn off Wifi and data to save battery/power, turn alarms on, etc, etc. And the opposite task would be carried out once you remove it from the NFC tag range.

Bit gimmicky, but could be handy if you can come up with a good use for it.

That link from editor has the wrong version of the Nexus Toolkit if you've updated to 4.2.2 - newest version here.


----------



## Firky (Feb 27, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> The only complaint I have of the Nexus 4 is that its too slippery. Its constantly sliding off things.


 







https://play.google.com/store/devic...ExMSwiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzRfYnVtcGVyX2JsYWNrIl0.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

firky said:


> https://play.google.com/store/devic...DExMSwiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzRfYnVtcGVyX2JsYWNrIl.


I know. I just agree with Fez909 that i don't want extra bulk, and that it looks a bit rubbish. I'll probably end up getting one though.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm a bit vague on it, too. I just remembered there was such a thing yesterday and wondered if the N4 had it, and it does! Google Wallet not available in the UK yet, so payments are a no go so far. You can apparently use it to transfer pics, files, etc, but no idea how.
> 
> And the stickers I mentioned can be used with things like Tasker. For example, if you drive then you can put a sticker in the car where you'd normally put the phone. Then get Tasker to detect the sticker and put the phone into car mode, turn Blue Tooth on, whatever it is you do. Likewise your bedside table: detect it's there and set the profile to silent so no email alerts wake you up, turn off Wifi and data to save battery/power, turn alarms on, etc, etc. And the opposite task would be carried out once you remove it from the NFC tag range.
> 
> ...


I installed an NFC app, scanned a few cards in my wallet. 
I looked at getting the sticker, but I don't think I'd use them.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> If you just want to root it, then it won't take 2 hours. I'm gonna do mine tonight so will let you know how long it takes.
> 
> And yes, it's just another phone. All top-end phones are pretty much the same these days. The Nexus is just fast and cheap and comes without manufacturer bloat (which means easy/speedy updates in the future). Aside from that, you might as well have an S3.


 
Well, it took longer than I thought it would, but it needn't have. About an hour in all, mostly just waiting for reboots and backups.

The backup for my apps and settings didn't work, so that's annoying. Gotta reinstall everything and set up home screens etc. And I did a contacts backup and restore, which I should not have bothered with, as 1) Android backs up your contacts anyway. 2) When they've been restored, they've gone in as American style dialling codes and now I have two of every contact e.g. Jim Smith 0113 1231234 / Jim Smith 011-312 31234 

So, if you want to do it, and don't mind having to reinstall all your apps (maybe the backup will work for you) you could probably be done in 45 minutes. Your SD card is wiped as well, so make sure you've back that up before hand.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 27, 2013)

Just ordered one. Looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Your SD card is wiped as well, so make sure you've back that up before hand.


 
What SD card?


----------



## Firky (Feb 27, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Just ordered one. Looking forward to it's arrival.


 
I said I was going to get one but as I am not really a phone person I don't think I will bother (my PAYG iphone is only on for maybe a few hours a month). Really need to stop reading this thread as I keep getting the urge to buy.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> What SD card?


The 'internal sd card'. It's an internal partition where your photos music and other files are kept,  separate to your system files. 

Basically whatever you see when you plug your phone into your computer and browse the folders is your sd card.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 27, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The 'internal sd card'. It's an internal partition where your photos music and other files are kept, separate to your system files.
> 
> Basically whatever you see when you plug your phone into your computer and browse the folders is your sd card.


Oh right, that's handy to know.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 28, 2013)

How long do they usually take to come? The delivery option on Google Play was 2 days - but is that from receiving the order or dispatch? I'm currently phoneless and I want to know if it's worth getting my old phone unlocked to fill the gap.


Edited to add - I've just had an email to say it's been shipped. Lovely.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 2, 2013)

I have now spent an entire day talking to no-one but Google Now. I think I might be going a bit strange.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone else getting 3g signal dropping on their nexus 4?  Mine is fine but Mrs Bears' nexus keeps going to No Signal 3-4 times a day for the past week.  It comes back if she reboots the phone, but it's not ideal as she needs to be permanently available on the phone for work.  I've googled the problem but can't find anything useful.  Help!


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Anyone else getting 3g signal dropping on their nexus 4? Mine is fine but Mrs Bears' nexus keeps going to No Signal 3-4 times a day for the past week. It comes back if she reboots the phone, but it's not ideal as she needs to be permanently available on the phone for work. I've googled the problem but can't find anything useful. Help!


 
reseat the sim card?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 7, 2013)

3 have been having issues this week but I don't think that sounds right, that's been all about the data connection.

I did have occasional signal issues where it stopped working and needed restarting but it wasn't frequent.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2013)

Just got Android 4.3


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 31, 2013)

Me too. Can't see any difference, even if is nice to have the latest.


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 31, 2013)

Trying it out on my nexus 7. Think it might do good things for that in battery life.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2013)

timeforanother said:


> Me too. Can't see any difference, even if is nice to have the latest.


Yeah, can't tell any difference but I do feel slightly superior to other Android users who haven't had an upgrade


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 31, 2013)

My nexus 7 does feel superior for it.


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 31, 2013)

(mainly it is basking in the glory, but I like that it is slightly older than my phone and its on the latest - so many notifications of apps updating for the latest and greatest so far). I have writen apps for android; love the ecosystem, love the devopment tools, not so sure of google having an eye on everything you do.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2013)

timeforanother said:


> My nexus 7 does feel superior for it.


In what way superior?

Eta: oh, forget that then. The more important point is do you feel superior?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm on 4.3 now too. Can't tell the difference.


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 31, 2013)

Mainly smuggness, but it does feel snappy, and is still getting the latest after getting it over a year ago... Think the best thing they said about this upgrade was the filesystem doesn't start going slow, so I'm happy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 31, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I'm on 4.3 now too. Can't tell the difference.


My smugness has been slightly upgraded, but that's about it as far as I can tell at this early stage


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 31, 2013)

From the bit I read about it, it stops it getting slower over time because it is better at using the flash memory. There were loads of updates to the google apps that came at the same time.. I'll learn how they work over time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

timeforanother said:


> Me too. Can't see any difference, even if is nice to have the latest.


 


twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, can't tell any difference but I do feel slightly superior to other Android users who haven't had an upgrade


 
There's auto-dialler function for the phone, but you have to switch it on in settings.  The camera controls have changed as well.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 31, 2013)

It feels faster to me. Aside from that no difference. I think most of the changes are "under the hood."


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It feels faster to me. Aside from that no difference. I think most of the changes are "under the hood."



BONNET 

Not that phones have bonnets or hoods anyway


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think Android updates will feel less of a big deal from now on. There's not much else you can do with a phone,  and Google have been removing things from the OS and making everything more modular.  Probably to fight the "fragmentation" issue.

You can be on an old version of Android now and it doesn't make a lot of difference.


----------



## timeforanother (Aug 1, 2013)

It is nice to get your phone and tablet working better after you got it, even if some of it is under the hood. I read it has better security too, even if that is still under the hood.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 1, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> BONNET
> 
> Not that phones have bonnets or hoods anyway


I hate that phrase but if I have to use it then I'll use it as it is known,  even if that is a nasty Americanism


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2013)

Btw anyone know when iOS7 is out?

Sent from my mum's iPad tethered to my Nexus 4 not using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timeforanother (Aug 1, 2013)

In the British sense, I gather that the new version starts to allow you to do things like stopping apps from having permision to get in your address book or knowing where you are while still using the apps, it isn't finished yet. Don't quote me.


----------



## timeforanother (Aug 1, 2013)

IOS7 may look prettier, but while I was wowed by the first iThing, it is a bit boring now and my fingers are too big for a current iPhone.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 2, 2013)

The camera is different on 4.3  The settings are easier to use


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2013)

The price has been dropped.

£159 for 8GB, £199 for 16GB

Bargain!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2013)

Also, if you've bought one after the 12th of August, you can claim back the difference you paid. You have two weeks to claim it back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 28, 2013)

That's a fantastic price. I guess that means they're getting rid of stock before the new one arrives...


----------



## mack (Aug 28, 2013)

chandlerp said:


> The camera is different on 4.3 The settings are easier to use


 

A few people (myself included) didn't know that the volume buttons can now be used to take the pictures.. much easier for those cheesy beach shot selfies!


----------



## crustychick (Aug 28, 2013)

I have dropped my Nexus 4 (many times) and the glass back has shattered. It kinda loooks cool but I really should have got a protective case  however, maybe that means I should upgrade when the new one comes out


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 28, 2013)

I loves my Nexus 4 - fucking awesome phone


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

It's just £199 for the 16GB model now and £159 for the 8GB. Cheap as fucking chips!

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_16GB?id=nexus_4_16gb


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> It's just £199 for the 16GB model now and £159 for the 8GB. Cheap as fucking chips!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_4_16GB?id=nexus_4_16gb


 
if only we had known about it sooner


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 28, 2013)

i will literally be better off selling my one with the cracked screen and buying a new one, than paying to fix the screen. i will probably do this.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> i will literally be better off selling my one with the cracked screen and buying a new one, than paying to fix the screen. i will probably do this.


 
This is fucking annoying.

I've spent £80 recently to get the front screen replaced, and then I cracked the back. It's a single crack so no big deal, but I want to fix it before it gets worse. Apparently it's over £100 to get the back done.

I could've sold my phone and ebay and bought a brand new one for £199 and I'd have been better off.

Hindsight etc


----------



## Mr Smin (Aug 28, 2013)

bugger. got one a few weeks ago at the higher price.


----------



## elbows (Aug 28, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Btw anyone know when iOS7 is out?
> 
> Sent from my mum's iPad tethered to my Nexus 4 not using Tapatalk 2


 

Some time in September, there is a present rumour that it will be on the 10th September but I would not be surprised if the public don't get it till a week or so after that date.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr Smin said:


> bugger. got one a few weeks ago at the higher price.


 
How many weeks ago? Less than three and you can claim back the difference.

https://support.google.com/googleplay/answer/3248851?hl=gu


----------



## dweller (Aug 28, 2013)

man, I wish this price had come down before I bought my unbranded £109 knock off phone
which is fine but lack of properly working gps is a pain


----------



## dweller (Aug 29, 2013)

just checked, Nexus 4 has no FM Radio, 
 so no buy, 
 some people are saying oh FM is an outdated thing you don't need it, but I like it.
HTC One has FM radio so it hasn't been dropped by all manufacturers.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2013)

dweller said:
			
		

> just checked, Nexus 4 has no FM Radio,
> so no buy,
> some people are saying oh FM is an outdated thing you don't need it, but I like it.
> HTC One has FM radio so it hasn't been dropped by all manufacturers.



I use the TuneIn radio app which is ace.


----------



## timeforanother (Aug 29, 2013)

I used tuned in radio. It pushed me past my 1.25 gig bandwidth cap. Matbe because it was trying too hard to reconect (it kept cutting out). Nexus don't do analogue, it's  part of the trade off. My previous nexus one had fm radio hardware that wasn't turned on in it's version of android. I'm going to get a portable fm radio to go with my N4, which will be an extra bit of cheap baggage, but N4 is great if you want a cool and cheap internet phone (cheap for a good internet phone).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2013)

I am lucky with Three. On their 'one plan' so never worry about usage and the signal is strong round here.


----------



## timeforanother (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a cheap plan on Vodaphone, with my own handset. Tuned In was eating much more bandwidth than I expected!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am lucky with Three. On their 'one plan' so never worry about usage and the signal is strong round here.


When the signal is good it's a fantastic plan, when the signal is weak i despise everything to do with 3. I tend to hit double figures each month in terms of bandwidth, mostly by downloading iplayer content and by running RDP sessions over it.

I have frequent mood swings about my phone and contract...


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am lucky with Three. On their 'one plan' so never worry about usage and the signal is strong round here.


Me too, Da One Plan is propa bad-ass - I rinse it for 10 - 15GB a month 

Also, I've nicked my mum's BT login for wi-fi which seems to work nearly everywhere


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2013)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> Me too, Da One Plan is propa bad-ass - I rinse it for 10 - 15GB a month
> 
> Also, I've nicked my mum's BT login for wi-fi which seems to work nearly everywhere



Yup. Netflix is a bit of a GB killer too. Not for everyone, I could possibly get a slightly cheaper plan but it is nice just never going over the £15 sim only package a month.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yup. Netflix is a bit of a GB killer too. Not for everyone, I could possibly get a slightly cheaper plan but it is nice just never going over the £15 sim only package a month.


Motherfucker  I pay 34 quid - got the phone free though but now they're discounting it which annoys me. Will have to annoyingly fall into their cunning trap and upgrade to the next Nexus phone asap. Grr


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2013)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> Motherfucker  I pay 34 quid - got the phone free though but now they're discounting it which annoys me. Will have to annoyingly fall into their cunning trap and upgrade to the next Nexus phone asap. Grr



Yeah. Got lucky. Had finished a 12 month contract with EE and dropped my HTC. Called the insurance (bank) and they sent me a brand new replacement S3. Switched to Three (getting cashback in the process) and now brand new phone and cheap rolling contract. Rare bit of good luck/timing.


----------



## bmd (Sep 2, 2013)

*puts Badgers on ignore*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2013)

bmd said:
			
		

> *puts Badgers on ignore*



Yeah. Sorry


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 6, 2013)

dweller said:


> just checked, Nexus 4 has no FM Radio,
> so no buy,
> some people are saying oh FM is an outdated thing you don't need it, but I like it.
> HTC One has FM radio so it hasn't been dropped by all manufacturers.


Me too. One of the things I miss most from my Nexus 4 is the FM radio. I have unlimited data but there are places FM gets to that cellular networks don't.

Also how else am I meant to check out the constantly changing London pirates?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. Got lucky. Had finished a 12 month contract with EE and dropped my HTC. Called the insurance (bank) and they sent me a brand new replacement S3. Switched to Three (getting cashback in the process) and now brand new phone and cheap rolling contract. Rare bit of good luck/timing.


Fair play. Gotta rinse these corporate fucktards for every penny you can. I like the bank paying for a phone and getting cashback 

*doffs cap*


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 6, 2013)

I have just found you can control the colour of the Nexus 4 notification LED.

I was looking for an app to control the seemingly random flash of the notification LED, and I stumbled across something called Light Flow.

It lets you customize what makes the notification LED flash. I've got it set to flash on missed calls, unread emails and SMSs, and low battery.

But best of all it lets you control the colour of the LED for different events. So I have a red flash for missed calls, green for new sms, blue for new emails, etc.


----------



## MBV (Sep 6, 2013)

Great how something so simple as an led can be so useful


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

I really missed having a LED when I had my S2. Thankfully the S4 has one.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's something I miss from my old Blackberry Curve 8900, the LED was really bright, illuminated the whole room at night so I didn't even need to check if I had a message. I wish Apple would put one on t'iPhone.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 11, 2013)

I've broken the fucking thing again. Shitting arseholes!


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I've broken the fucking thing again. Shitting arseholes!


Bloody 'ell. Did you have a case for it?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Bloody 'ell. Did you have a case for it?



A case on the back, but I dropped it flat on the front on my driveway. Since the first time I smashed the front I'd managed to smash the back as well, hence buying the case to cover the broken glass on the back - so this is the third glass panel I've broken on this phone.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> A case on the back, but I dropped it flat on the front on my driveway. Since the first time I smashed the front I'd managed to smash the back as well, hence buying the case to cover the broken glass on the back - so this is the third glass panel I've broken on this phone.


That's you, that is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I've broken the fucking thing again. Shitting arseholes!


 wrist straps were designed with people like you in mind!


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 18, 2013)

Fixed it now. But have managed to break my iPod screen.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 18, 2013)

must remember never to lend anything to fen boy..


----------



## mack (Sep 18, 2013)

butters



fen_boy said:


> Fixed it now. But have managed to break my iPod screen.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 28, 2013)

When I get my money to buy a phone the bloody nexus 4 is out of stock in both models. Does anyone know if they will be getting some more back in stock or are they discontinuing it due to the Nexus 5 coming soon?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 28, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:


> ...or are they discontinuing it due to the Nexus 5 coming soon?



This, I think.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 28, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> This, I think.



That's shit. 

The price for second hand ones are ridiculous too to make the situation worse as I wouldn't mind a second hand one for a reasonable price, in CeX they were selling a second hand 16gb Nexus for for £240! That has been in since when Google had them in stock for £200 brand new too


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 28, 2013)

Cex are a bit of a rip off though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll sell you my 16gb Nexus 4 for £239


----------



## FaradayCaged (Sep 28, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I'll sell you my 16gb Nexus 4 for £239



I know this was a joke, however if you did have one and were willing to sell I would pay £180


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 28, 2013)

FaradayCaged said:


> I know this was a joke, however if you did have one and were willing to sell I would pay £180


Ok in all seriousness I have a mint Nexus 4 and will be investigating new phones next week - if I sell it, you're top of the list and it'll be boxed, with case etc and you can have it for £180 no worries  it is an awesome phone


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 14, 2013)

Now I have a problem with the replacement screen. Apologies for image size, I seem to have lost the option to link different sizes in picasa







That's meant to be a black screen.


----------



## mack (Oct 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Now I have a problem with the replacement screen. Apologies for image size, I seem to have lost the option to link different sizes in picasa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool wallpaper dude! 

Is this the phone you've dropped a couple of times? maybe it's just a loose connection inside - depending on your warranty situation I'd either send it back to wherever for repair or open it up and have a fiddle inside.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 14, 2013)

I've had it open to replace the screen twice and have re-seated every connection I can re-seat. This latest screen worked fine for a month and then did this. I'm talking to the vendor on ebay, but I'm thinking I'll just get what I can back, cut my losses and stop throwing money at the fucking thing. Nexus 5 is out soon anyway.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm pretty pissed off with my phone at the minute. Well, it's Android itself which is at fault I think.

I sent a message to a few people in my contacts saying I had a temporary number for a few days and it's made the SMS an MMS instead which has cost me £11.20  It was a setting in the SMS app which says to use MMS when there are multiple recipients and this is ticked by default. Why!?


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm pretty pissed off with my phone at the minute. Well, it's Android itself which is at fault I think.
> 
> I sent a message to a few people in my contacts saying I had a temporary number for a few days and it's made the SMS an MMS instead which has cost me £11.20  It was a setting in the SMS app which says to use MMS when there are multiple recipients and this is ticked by default. Why!?


That is bloody annoying! Thanks for the info I'm going to turn that off now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2013)

How the fecking feck do you delete a phone number on the Nexus 4 without actually ringing someone?


----------



## yield (Dec 7, 2013)

People app > Find contact > Click the three vertical dots in top right hand corner?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2013)

yield said:


> People app > Find contact > Click the three vertical dots in top right hand corner?



No, that's not it

It's alright, I've figured it out, but it's certainly not easy.  The phone book on the Nexus 4 is totally shite


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2013)

I've done this a lot too. It's really not obvious.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 9, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I've had it open to replace the screen twice and have re-seated every connection I can re-seat. This latest screen worked fine for a month and then did this. I'm talking to the vendor on ebay, but I'm thinking I'll just get what I can back, cut my losses and stop throwing money at the fucking thing. Nexus 5 is out soon anyway.



I'm back on the Nexus 4 again having received a replacement screen and sent back my HTC One Mini just about within the 30 day limit for returns. It's now in a toddler proof case.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 10, 2013)

Just gotten 4.4.2, i am stunned by the subtle gradient on the status bar. Finally we have reached the omega point of mobile phone GUI development. </underwhelmed>


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2014)

I woke up with a cracked screen on my phone this morning. It was in the back pocket of my jeans which I was wearing yesterday, so it's not like I've dropped it. I must've just sat on it and stressed it too much.

I don't know if I can face repairing it yet again, but I can't afford a decent replacement. Might go back to 'dumb phones' for a bit. Meh.

Also, what the fuck are you meant to do when your screen is smashed and the alarm is going off? I couldn't mute it, couldn't turn it off (because there's an on-screen confirmation), and for obvious reasons, couldn't remove the battery. I had to leave it wrapped in a couple of duvets, vibrating and making a racket, while I went to work


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I don't know if I can face repairing it yet again, but I can't afford a decent replacement._ Might go back to 'dumb phones' for a bit. Meh._




Yeah cos it's not dumb to sit on your phone and break the screen, then have to wrap it in duvets...no sireeeeeeeeeeee not dumb


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 17, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Also, what the fuck are you meant to do when your screen is smashed and the alarm is going off? I couldn't mute it, couldn't turn it off (because there's an on-screen confirmation), and for obvious reasons, couldn't remove the battery. I had to leave it wrapped in a couple of duvets, vibrating and making a racket, while I went to work



Solution here

http://forums.androidcentral.com/google-nexus-4/289957-cracked-nexus-4-screen-cant-turn-off.html


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2014)

my battery has gone well rubbish.

any recommendations for a good, cheap replacement?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 18, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> my battery has gone well rubbish.
> 
> any recommendations for a good, cheap replacement?


Mine too.

The other half's Moto G is an almost identical device to my Nexus 4. I'm holding off for the 6 and/or whatever else comes around that time but if i were buying a phone today i'd be seriously considering the G.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Mine too.
> 
> The other half's Moto G is an almost identical device to my Nexus 4. I'm holding off for the 6 and/or whatever else comes around that time but if i were buying a phone today i'd be seriously considering the G.


I actually meant a cheap replacement battery..
But now you have made me think about buying a new phone!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 18, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I actually meant a cheap replacement battery..
> But now you have made me think about buying a new phone!


Damnit!

I use a portable re-charger if i'm planning on being away from a plug socket for the day. About £12 on ebuyer if memory serves.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> my battery has gone well rubbish.
> 
> any recommendations for a good, cheap replacement?


Moto G - incredible bargain for £89, or there's tons of cheap batteries on eBay.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Moto G - incredible bargain for £89, or there's tons of cheap batteries on eBay.


You've got the model name wrong there, but cheers. Didn't know the E existed. Tempting.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> You've got the model name wrong there, but cheers. Didn't know the E existed. Tempting.


I think I was going to say the Moto E - it's Ggggggrrrrrrreat!


----------



## MBV (Jun 18, 2014)

Asda do the G for £89


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2014)

Arse  Just dropped my nexus 4 and the screen is smashed and not working. It's the first screen I've ever bruk  Had a decent bumper case on of too

Gonna hang on for the nexus 6, is a Moto E / G / X the best bet for a cheapo but decent stop-gap? Or should I do something else?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Arse  Just dropped my nexus 4 and the screen is smashed and not working. It's the first screen I've ever bruk  Had a decent bumper case on of too
> 
> Gonna hang on for the nexus 6, is a Moto E / G / X the best bet for a cheapo but decent stop-gap? Or should I do something else?


The Moto G (2014) is a wonderful bargain.
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/24/motorola-moto-g-2014-review-budget-smartphone
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/moto-g-1199218/review


----------



## crustychick (Sep 30, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Arse  Just dropped my nexus 4 and the screen is smashed and not working. It's the first screen I've ever bruk  Had a decent bumper case on of too
> 
> Gonna hang on for the nexus 6, is a Moto E / G / X the best bet for a cheapo but decent stop-gap? Or should I do something else?


Both of our Nexus 4s are similarly borked. When is the Nexus 6 expected?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 30, 2014)

Mid-October.


----------

